# convo with a cube farm monkey



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

I just wanna reach thru the phone and slap people sometimes...

I get an email this morning telling me to "return to the property at my own expense and rectify the listed issues"
Okay.... Hubby and I did this one ourselves over the weekend wth did we miss....
I look at the pics she sent and she want me to remove the hardware from the walls in the rooms...
Ummmm there is no hardware on the walls.. There is a fire suppression system.. with the sprinklers on the walls..
okay I think they couldn't tell.. So Ill just give a call and explain..
So I call and tell her that what shes seeing is the fire sprinklers in the condo... She says well its hardware on the wall please remove... Ummm no sweetcakes its not its a FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEM... You cant remove those.. 
She says either I go remove them and (get this) CAP THE WATER LINES she will send another vendor and I will be backcharged...
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Ok I tell her g'head get another vendor to head on out to tell you the same thing I just did...
She says fine expect a chargeback...
I tell her okie dokie Ill be waiting..

Gotta see what she says next.....


MM


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Omg*

Please keep us updated on this. This kind of stuff is wow I get my days laughs in.:thumbup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> I just wanna reach thru the phone and slap people sometimes...
> 
> I get an email this morning telling me to "return to the property at my own expense and rectify the listed issues"
> Okay.... Hubby and I did this one ourselves over the weekend wth did we miss....
> ...


 Scary isn't it? To think that some of these imbeciles can dictate whether or not you get paid.


----------



## rjmalibo (Feb 14, 2014)

Who was the company? I don't think ANY name would shock me.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Amazing. I guess that's EOE at work. Gotta hire the handicapped...even if they are mentally challenged.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> I just wanna reach thru the phone and slap people sometimes...
> 
> I get an email this morning telling me to "return to the property at my own expense and rectify the listed issues"
> Okay.... Hubby and I did this one ourselves over the weekend wth did we miss....
> ...


Ask her if she minds if you come to her house and remove the smoke and carbon monoxide detectors?....:blink:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Racerx said:


> Ask her if she minds if you come to her house and remove the smoke and carbon monoxide detectors?....:blink:


 Pretty sure shes already suffering from an OD of CO2:innocent:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Since when did a requirement for working at a regional or national include being the recipient of a lobotomy....................:blink:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

See if you can get her to put that request in writing and see how fast they backpedal.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Too bad you didn't get the phone conv. by e-mail instead. Learn to do this in the future. If you had an e-mail you could drop it off at the local fire marshals office. They will likely find a YES man or woman who will do what they are told because "the work order told me to do it"


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Too bad you didn't get the phone conv. by e-mail instead. Learn to do this in the future. If you had an e-mail you could drop it off at the local fire marshals office. They will likely find a YES man or woman who will do what they are told because "the work order told me to do it"


Unbelievable! Not only would you have the Fire Marshall after you, I imagine the Insurance Underwriter might want a word with anyone tampering with that system. :no:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

"Dear Property Tech Rep we decided to not risk the possibility of chargeback so we are in the process of completing the removal of hardware. We have contacted the Fire Marshall and advised them that we need to main water line shutoff to the fire suppression system. The bank representative has advised us that they are above the law and this will be removed and capped. All future correspondence has been directed from the State Fire Marshalls office to you and we strongly advise that you answer the phone very courtiesly since those fines are staggering and that we advise you to pay the hourly monitoring fee at the property imposed during the shutdown time by law...hope nothing happens.... "

BOOM


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If you get a charge back I'd make a trip to the property to verify what was done illegally and then sit back and laugh WHEN the fire marshal fines them many times what the chargeback was.
I hate when they JUST HAPPEN to find a property out of compliance.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Since when did a requirement for working at a regional or national include being the recipient of a lobotomy....................:blink:



Where have you been the last 5 years amigo?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Where have you been the last 5 years amigo?


 My bad should have included a "oh never mind"


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*So so sorry guys*

Hey I was going to type a response just a little bit after she posted this but I just now have gotten off of the floor from laughing my  off. Ya really it took me this long to reach my keyboard.:blink:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Geez, I'd have to call someone in management and explain the situation and tell them they have a moron working for them.

I can imagine the Fire Marshall seeing that and going nuts! He gets all serious :furious: over finding a fire extinguisher that doesn't have a full charge.


----------

